# R.i.p tigger my kitty



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

My cat died some days ago.She had a long life.She was 16 or 15 years old.She died of illness.

 loved by everyone


we are not getting a kitten


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

So sad, but a long happy life.

RIP


----------



## misshissy (May 5, 2011)

*A fine age  R.I.P*


----------

